# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  Доказано существование новой квазичастицы

## olejah

(13:53) 26.05.2010

Израильские физики из Университета им Вейзмана, сегодня впервые на практике получили доказательства существования новой элементарной квазичастицы, обладающей четвертью заряда электрона. По словам ученых, на базе подобных частиц в перспективе можно будет создавать мощнейшие квантовые компьютеры.

Напомним, что впервые идею о возможности деления заряда электрона выдвинули еще 20 лет назад, однако уже тогда говорили, о необходимости специальных условий, которые позже получили название Квантовый эффект Холла. Первые такие квазичастицы, обладающие "половинным" зарядом были получены в Университете Вейзмана 10 лет назад.

"Несмотря на то, что электроны стабильны и в обычных проводниках они ведут себя как двухмерные "слои", в случае воздействия сильного гравитационного поля и температуры, которая всего на 1 градус выше абсолютного нуля, электроны получают третье измерение и начинают вести себя как независимые частицы, обладающие перпендикулярным слоем", - говорят израильские физики.

В подобных условиях у электронов могут появляться и производные частицы. Однако до сих пор физикам удавалось зафиксировать лишь частицы с нечетным знаменателем в заряде (одна треть заряда, одна пятая и т д). Теперь же благодаря новой сверхточной методике замера специалисты обнаружили квазичастицы с четвертичным зарядом. В качестве материала для экспериментов ученые выбрали арсенид галлия - данное соединение довольно часто используется в приборостроении.

Для проведения опыта специалисты использовали кубический миллиметр сплава, однако уже в нем было зафиксировано свыше 3 млрд электронов. Для экспериментов физикам была доступна лишь малая часть электронов, попавшая в магнитную ловушку.

"Квазичастицы с четвертичным зарядом должны вести себя совершенно иным образом, нежели частицы с нечетным числом долей заряда. Именно это их свойство может стать основной для строения квантовых суперкомпьютеров. Четвертичные частицы, как оказалось, значительно более стабильны в требуемых условиях", - говорят специалисты.

http://www.cybersecurity.ru/prognoz/94635.html

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> случае воздействия сильного гравитационного поля и температуры, которая всего на 1 градус выше абсолютного нуля,


Эммм, ну с температурой то понятно. А вот гравитация.. Мы уже научились управлять гравитационными полями? Иди тут речь идёт о гравитационном взаимодействии?

----------


## olejah

Думаю, что скорее о взаимодействии, не слышал чтобы мы научились управлять гравитационными полями.

----------

